# Quake



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

We had a tremor tonight in Cairo. My laptop was shaking! 

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=301304


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Didn't feel a thing,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Didn't feel a thing,


It is the first time I do, felt weird. The glass panes in the dining room rattled a little


----------

